# Schedule Changes-New Employee



## SeasonalCheckout (Nov 22, 2020)

I don't know if it's just me and the store I work, but I feel they hardly train or communicate ANYTHING to you.
Just got the next schedule and want to try and change my shift for one of the days.  I used the Kronos App and offered it up, but
so far no bites.  Who even does the schedules?  I've asked around and no one seems to know.  Is there a form to fill out if you want to request a change?
I asked a co-worker if they wanted to switch shifts and got a no, so I'm just trying to figure it all out.  Since I'm seasonal and have only been there one month, if I call off, will they just let you go?
Thank you.


----------



## MrT (Nov 22, 2020)

They wont let you go for just one call out.  Ask your team lead, etl, or hr.  They might be able to help you get the shift covered.  Just ask people you work with if they can work it for you as well.  Idk about your store but my store doesnt let you use kronos to swap shifts so thats an ASANTS fpr that.


----------



## SeasonalCheckout (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks.  I checked the posted schedule and asked a couple of people I saw I could switch with and they said no.  I will check with the leads.


----------

